# Alan Young gtg this weekend, 12-08-05



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Still on, weather permitting, if there's ice on the road don't worry about coming out, I'll be at home! Call me if you have ?'s 817-905-3329 :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

thats steve's cell phone lets text bomb him


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Hehehehehe, let's not and say we did.....


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Everyone can stop texting me now......... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

sorry....


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

lololololol i knew it i started a texting war 

hey everybody you don't have to put in the who irs from just his cell phone# 817-905-3329 and u'r message none of the rest ohh and make it "urgent"


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I got 27 texts in less than 4 minutes....... I just erased some so my phone will work.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

I <3 Steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I got 27 texts in less than 4 minutes....... I just erased some so my phone will work.


lol ya verizions phones do that

quit texting you'r self steve ya weird-o
:willy: :willy:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> I <3 Steve


? Not sure what that means Chris, but, I just got 9 more...... 
:willy: <-------------------------my cell phone....


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

it means I love steve.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> it means I love steve.


Oooooookay, not sure if I want to laugh, smack Chris, or respond sarcasticly.....


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Oooooookay, not sure if I want to laugh, smack Chris, or respond sarcasticly.....


Or all of the above


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Damnit, don't make me post the pic of you at Hooters when you were here, remember, you were wearing a bib.....


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Awwwwweee sonofabitch!!! heheeh


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

possssst it steve i godda see this


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

What time on Sat?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

HHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! Post it!!! :lol:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

NT91 said:


> What time on Sat?


I'll be here at 10:30 a.m.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Just wanted to thank everyone for coming out, I had a blast!! See you guys next month! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

pics?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> pics?


none...... I'm a slacker.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

I know, cuz my phone didnt ring again the entire weekend. But I know you were busy with around the house stuff.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I know, cuz my phone didnt ring again the entire weekend. But I know you were busy with around the house stuff.


Yeah, finished working on "the project" last night at midnight....... what a b*tch.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

hopefully the gain is worth the effort.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't think I'll be disappointed, I'll take pics of the finished product, very clean install!! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

isnt that how its supposed to be done? so fresh and so clean clean.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

ALL I GODDA SAY IS "did i ever tell you you'r slow" steve knows what this means  

steve you'r car is slow _no BALL no BALLS no BALLS_ "quote from the dukes of hazzard movie" he he


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

riiiiiiiiight. I got that movie too!


----------

